
Google I/O 2009, Developer Conference - peter123
http://google-code-updates.blogspot.com/2009/01/google-io-2009-developer-conference.html
======
mattdennewitz
first thing that pops out at me is the mention of a task scheduler for
appengine:

(from <http://code.google.com/events/io/sessions.html>, under "Offline
processing on App Engine: a look ahead")

"App Engine was designed to run request-driven web applications, although this
will change in the coming year with the release of a number of offline
computing components. In this session, we'll explore the task queue/executor
model of computation and some of the more interesting applications"

awesome

